# Simples Programm sollte laufen?



## Gast (15. Feb 2007)

Hallo dies ist mein Code:

```
import org.java3dgamesdk.core.GameFrame;

/*
 * InitializeWindowScreen.java
 */





/**
 * Sample program to initialize a simple game frame. To close the applciation,
 * please use the ESC key.
 * 
 * @author Norbert Nopper
 */
public class WindowTest {

	public static void main(String[] argv) {
		// create the object
		GameFrame gameFrame = new GameFrame();

		// create window with the size of 800x600
		gameFrame.makeWindowScreen(800, 600);
	}

}
```
Bekomme aber diese Exception:

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/media/j3d/Canvas3D
	at WindowTest.main(WindowTest.java:21)
```

Weis jemand was da los ist??
Sorry bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet!! :###


----------



## AlArenal (15. Feb 2007)

Hättest du dir dann nciht was einfacheres zum Einstieg suchen sollen? 

Der Fehler sagt eigentlich shcon alles. Der Compiler konnte die Klasse nicht finden, vermutlich weil das JAR File welches diese Klasse enthält, nicht im Classpath liegt..


----------



## Gast (15. Feb 2007)

Habe das jar file in lib/ext kopiert. Müsste das nicht reichen??
Nutze eclipse 3.2. Oder was muss ich sonst noch machen um den Classpath einzustellen. Danke schonmal für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Feb 2007)

Dann füge es in deinem Eclipse Projekt zu den Libs hinzu. Kopieraktionen im JRE sind muckefuck.


----------



## Gast (15. Feb 2007)

Habe sie unter den Properties des Projektes unter Java Build Path / Libraries mit add external JARs.. hinzugefügt.
Meintest du das??
Nochmal danke.


----------



## AlArenal (15. Feb 2007)

Wenn es nun klappt meinte ich das, ja.


----------



## Gast (15. Feb 2007)

Ne, klappt ja immer noch nit. Was könnte da noch seien??


----------



## AlArenal (15. Feb 2007)

Was immer du da auch verwendest: Lies mal die zugehörige Doku bzgl. Abhängigkeiten, sprich Libs die die von dir verwendete Libs benötigt


----------



## Gast (6. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

überprüfe, ob du die Java3D Libraries installiert hast. Ausserdem ist das Java 3D Game SDK in die Jahre gekommen und wird auch nicht mehr weiterentwickelt. Es kann daher zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen.

Gruß Norbert Nopper


----------

